
Digital sleuths unravelled the mystery of Iran's plane crash - hollaholla1999
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/iran-plane-crash-news
======
chopin
It'd be interesting to know how provenance and originality is ensured.
Locating the scene of footage is certainly part of it but how is ensured that
footage from an original location has not been altered. A state sponsor would
certainly be able to alter footage from multiple sources.

------
redis_mlc
Or, you know, just wait to see the giant hole in the re-assembled plane parts.

~~~
egberts1
Nah, the Iranians government already bulldozed the crash site.

